# Bulking is fun



## soxmuscle (Dec 14, 2008)

At the beginning of November, I made my diethigh in calories (like 5,000) with all healthy food and while I packed on a pound or two, didn't get the girth I desired.  When I got back from Thanksgiving, I told myself it would be a waste of money to go to the grocery store for two weeks at $100 bucks per week, when I could just eat 2-3 "fast food" orders and get a similar caloric intake.  Since then...

- Penn Station Large Chicken Teriyaki, Large Fresh Cut Fries
- Burrito Bol w. chicken, rice, pinto beans, fajita veggies, corn, tomatoes, sour cream, guac
- Noodle Company (some wheat pasta shit)
- Subway ($5 dollar x 12 inch)
- Qadoba Breakfast burrito (eggs, home fries, +stuff in burrito bol above)
- Asuka (Hibachi Steak, Chicken, Fried rice) + california roll maki
- Olive Garden (wheat pasta + meatballs w/ about 6-7 bowls of there salad
- Taco Bell 2 chicken quesadillas, 2 hard shell taco supremes

I'm going to eat almost to perfection the rest of the week (outside of a few breakfast burritos and late night goodies and will probably eat around 3000-3500 calories per day in attempt to gain some weight.  I'm really starting to hit a standstill, only improving in the last couple weeks in tonights session.

Am I just young and able to withstand this or am I going to get fat really soon?


----------



## Merkaba (Dec 15, 2008)

1. You are what you eat.  Youre young but you still go through processing the crap you eat when you could be using that energy and nutritional resources to help move toward your goals instead of just digestion and processing.  

2.  What are your goals?
3.  You can't expect to just gain and gain without reaching a plateau.  Otherwise in a year or two we'd all be swollen beyond belief.  
4.  Only you will know when you will get fat.  
5.  You are what you eat....again


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 15, 2008)

I am what I eat?  

So you're telling me I'm a large chicken teriyaki sandwhich from Penn Station with a large fresh cut fry?


----------



## Witchblade (Dec 15, 2008)

Caloric overconsumption is the primary cause of weight gain. Food quality is largely irrelevant. 

People should tattoo this rule on their forearms. They don't seem to remember otherwise.


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 15, 2008)

Witchblade said:


> Caloric overconsumption is the primary cause of weight gain. Food quality is largely irrelevant.
> 
> People should tattoo this rule on their forearms. They don't seem to remember otherwise.


 
Thats what I was looking for, thank you.


----------



## Merkaba (Dec 15, 2008)

Well hell, as long as youre getting a surplus!  Hey eat up.  Go rent Supersize me while you eat that shit too! Its an awesome movie. Throw in some lard and an extra scoop of transfat while youre at it.  Hit kfc and pizza hut like the pros do.  Fuck it!    I, on the other hand, usually.....USUALLY like to go for efficiency.  This would deal with the" Largely" part of Witchblades post, as I routinely dine at Krispi Kreme myself so I am by no means throwing stones.  But I would never tell a client to eat that shit so I wouldnt tell you either.  

Eat how you want just remember things like your liver and colon, etc.  ....And yes, you are a chicken, obviously.  buck buck ...buckaaaack


----------



## Ben dur (Dec 15, 2008)

i just want to point out that eating out is more expensive than shopping at the grocery store...

this argument is not convincing to me


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 15, 2008)

Ben dur said:


> i just want to point out that eating out is more expensive than shopping at the grocery store...
> 
> this argument is not convincing to me


 
I did it for a week because I was stubborn with the way my bulk had been going.  That is all.


----------



## Ben dur (Dec 15, 2008)

im just confused at how you could possibly be spending 100 a week at the grocery store


----------



## Merkaba (Dec 15, 2008)

Ben dur said:


> im just confused at how you could possibly be spending 100 a week at the grocery store



You can do anything if you put your mind to it!  Or convince yourself of something. 

I love Whole Foods and would go there twice a week if it didn't cost an arm and a leg.  I could drop a hunnit in there easily.  I have a Sams card for the bulk stuff.


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 16, 2008)

Ben dur said:


> im just confused at how you could possibly be spending 100 a week at the grocery store


 
It's not like I go every Sunday and buy the exact same things every time.  Usually I'm spending about $150 dollars and that'll last me anywhere from ten days to two weeks.

Think about it...

- (3) 1 lb packs of 4% fat ground sirloin runs me like $20 dollars
- (2) 18 packs of large eggs $5 dollars
- (3) 1 lb packages of chicken tenderloins $15 dollars
- (5) packages of tuna $5 dollars

Proteins = roughly $45 dollars per visit

It's about $100 dollars total rounding out my carbs/fats with breads, pastas, oats, etc. and then roughly another $50 dollars on fruits and veggies.

Going to Subway twice per day at $5 a pop would cost less than me going to the grocery store.  Couple that with preparation time (something I usually despise) and it makes sense to eat out when I've got a week left until I go home for Winter Break.


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 16, 2008)

Merkaba said:


> You can do anything if you put your mind to it! Or convince yourself of something.
> 
> I love Whole Foods and would go there twice a week if it didn't cost an arm and a leg. I could drop a hunnit in there easily. I have a Sams card for the bulk stuff.


 
Wouldn't it be nice to be able to afford Whole Foods on a regular basis


----------



## Ben dur (Dec 16, 2008)

im not going to argue the point that eating out is more expensive...

even if your eating 2 $5 footlongs a day... you still need other nutrition elsewhere on top of that $11 a day


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 16, 2008)

bannedspammer said:


> I dont know if your interested but i purchased Jintropin injectable growth hormone from the site below and it looks good!!
> 
> 
> www..net


 
shut. the. fuck. up.


----------



## Ben dur (Dec 17, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> shut. the. fuck. up.



haha

i was kinda looking forward to ordering my HGH from that guy...

damnt..


----------



## danzik17 (Dec 18, 2008)

Dude, you need to learn how to shop.

Costco - 7.5 dozen eggs 10$
Costco - 5lbs oats 6$
Costco - 88% lean ground beef 2.99$/lb
Costco - Salmon 3.85$/lb
Stop and Shop - 1.79$/lb chicken

Rice is dirt cheap no matter where you go.  The amount you're spending on food is absurd, there is no reason for it to be so high.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Dec 18, 2008)

danzik17 said:


> Dude, you need to learn how to shop.
> 
> Costco - 7.5 dozen eggs 10$
> Costco - 5lbs oats 6$
> ...



they have organic eggs for 3 bucks for a dozen and a half as well.

50 buck membership for hundreds of dollars of savings is win


----------



## Merkaba (Dec 19, 2008)

7.5 dozen eggs for $10?????  As in 90 eggs?


----------



## Witchblade (Dec 19, 2008)

Merkaba said:


> 7.5 dozen eggs for $10?????  As in 90 eggs?


Those are not organic.


----------



## danzik17 (Dec 19, 2008)

Witchblade said:


> Those are not organic.



True enough, but I don't need organic when I'm only using them for egg whites.  I separately buy omega 3 fortified eggs for use as whole eggs.


----------



## leg_press (Dec 19, 2008)

Witchblade said:


> Those are not organic.



Organic isnt everything, I eat large free range eggs, dont see the point in eating everything organic, I know there are pesticides etc but surely they dont do that much harm.


----------



## Witchblade (Dec 19, 2008)

You know what 'free range' means? The chickens are disciplined to stay inside the first few weeks. Then a hatch is built into the hen, one the chickens are unaware of. This hatch provides 'free range access'.

Organic means a lot, if it comes from a certified label. In fact, in bodybuilding quantities it can make the difference between healthy and unhealthy.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Dec 19, 2008)

danzik17 said:


> True enough, but I don't need organic when I'm only using them for egg whites.  I separately buy omega 3 fortified eggs for use as whole eggs.




Good plan, but if you use organic whites (which you are eating the most of) and use organic omega 3 eggs then you are in business dude.

I figure since Im eating 6 or 7 eggs every day I may as well make sure its legit


----------



## danzik17 (Dec 19, 2008)

Witchblade said:


> You know what 'free range' means? The chickens are disciplined to stay inside the first few weeks. Then a hatch is built into the hen, one the chickens are unaware of. This hatch provides 'free range access'.
> 
> Organic means a lot, if it comes from a certified label. In fact, in bodybuilding quantities it can make the difference between healthy and unhealthy.



True, but that difference is for the most part in the yolk.  Using cheap eggs for the whites only just makes sense and pay a premium only for the whole eggs that you use.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Dec 19, 2008)

danzik17 said:


> True, but that difference is for the most part in the yolk.  Using cheap eggs for the whites only just makes sense and pay a premium only for the whole eggs that you use.



I can understand where youre coming from on this, but erring on the side of caution seems to be the best bet IMO, youre only saving yourself about 20 bucks a month (give or take) if you eat six of them a day.


----------



## danzik17 (Dec 19, 2008)

FishOrCutBait said:


> I can understand where youre coming from on this, but erring on the side of caution seems to be the best bet IMO, youre only saving yourself about 20 bucks a month (give or take) if you eat six of them a day.



I eat 12 egg whites/day and 2 whole eggs at the moment.  It saves about 300$/year shopping the way I do on eggs alone.


----------



## Merkaba (Dec 19, 2008)

I don't eat that many eggs at the moment.  I usually get egglands best, but I normally eat egg beaters .  Expensive though.


----------



## Skib (Dec 20, 2008)

been cutting for the past few weeks... going to start bulking in jan... can't wait to eat again...


----------



## Ben dur (Dec 20, 2008)

danzik17 said:


> I eat 12 egg whites/day and 2 whole eggs at the moment.  It saves about 300$/year shopping the way I do on eggs alone.



that offsets the cost of gym membership

thus making your lifestyle self justifying


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Dec 20, 2008)

danzik17 said:


> I eat 12 egg whites/day and 2 whole eggs at the moment.  It saves about 300$/year shopping the way I do on eggs alone.



Well then!

Haha, that is a good yearly number


----------



## Witchblade (Dec 20, 2008)

danzik17 said:


> I eat 12 egg whites/day and 2 whole eggs at the moment.  It saves about 300$/year shopping the way I do on eggs alone.


That's true. I wasn't replying to you BTW, but while we're on the topic, I see it this way: you can eat 12 egg whites a day, but the same amount of protein is in 6 whole eggs and 6 whole organic eggs are roughly the same price. If you eat the whole eggs, you get lots of calories, good fats and vitamin-goodies on top of the protein. Of course, this doesn't make sense if you're cutting.


----------



## Skib (Dec 20, 2008)

i can't understand why anybody would want to waste an egg for just the white... why not just buy egg whites in a carton?


----------



## danzik17 (Dec 20, 2008)

Skib said:


> i can't understand why anybody would want to waste an egg for just the white... why not just buy egg whites in a carton?



Because it costs about 2x as much to buy egg whites in a carton as it does to just buy normal eggs and toss the yolks?

I'd love not to waste food like that and buy only the best, but unfortunately I have yet to figure out how to shit golden bricks.


----------



## Skib (Dec 20, 2008)

i pay $2.69 for 2 250mL cartons of egg whites (16 egg whites total) and a dozen eggs costs about the same so i guess it's actually cheaper for me to buy them in a carton... what do they cost where you live?


----------



## danzik17 (Dec 20, 2008)

Skib said:


> i pay $2.69 for 2 250mL cartons of egg whites (16 egg whites total) and a dozen eggs costs about the same so i guess it's actually cheaper for me to buy them in a carton... what do they cost where you live?



I don't know since I don't buy cartons, but an equivalent amount of eggs (16) costs me 1.77$.  Considering the amount of eggs I eat that adds up rather quickly.


----------

